# Quietness of AC30?



## gtnub (Jun 26, 2011)

I just put in a new AC30 and noticed a slight buzz/static noise coming from the impeller.

I'm wondering is the impeller supposed to be dead silent or is there an operational noise that comes from it still. It's louder than the water falling out of it and I can hear it from my computer 2 meters away.

I took it back to J&L for them to look at and exchange but the girl there said that's normal for that noise to be made. Yet when I'm looking online people say that they only hear the water flowing out of it.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I've found all Aquaclears to be hit or miss. Some are pretty quiet for the first few months, and some are loud right off the bat. Unless it sounds like a mechanical fault (grinding, cavitating, etc), it's unfortunately probably normal.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

For a new AC30 to be making that kind of noise you described,i would return it.They do need to be broken in,but perhaps the impeller is either damaged or sitting wrong on the shaft/motor housing.Have you taken it part yet?looked at the part(s) and make sure nothing is broken or missing?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring it back if the impellor is noisy. I've returned a few due to this problem in my day. As mentioned above, they can be hit or miss. Sometimes unpluging and replugging it in a few times you can get it to quiet down a fair bit.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gtnub (Jun 26, 2011)

That's the sound it makes that I'm wondering about. It's not loud, but it's audible and annoying at night.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i've found that they get quieter with use. once you get some "biogunk" building up in there for lubrication they're near to silent.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an AC20 and an AC50, I can't hear them at all =P although my tanks are downstairs in the living/dining room so I don't usually pay attention to them. The only real sounds I hear from them is the water trickling down back into the aquarium.


----------

